# Calcium chloride



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys, a site we are bidding on this year wants calcium chloride used on the sidewalks. Which brand of stuff seems to work best? We've always used just rock salt on sidewalks but if they demand it for this site we have to look into it. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Peadlow here,,,,no issues as long as it stays dry.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

dieselss;2015135 said:


> Peadlow here,,,,no issues as long as it stays dry.


Melts snow or ice quick?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. It's c.c. as long as it doesn't get wet it the bag. It can clump and turn into a brick


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks dieselss. The bags will most likely stay in a trailer and won't be used until the end of the storm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Calcium chloride is calcium chloride.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2015192 said:


> Calcium chloride is calcium chloride.


I Agree with Mark

Peladow is presumed to have a bit more melting power(true Calcium) in it over others, but also might be a bit more $$. They all work similar though.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Find a company that produces it locally and buy sweepings/scrap and works all the same. That's what I do. Saves a whole lot of money. I will say stock up when you can, if you can get it. You wont be the only one wanting it...

Mark O, was that you I was having a heated discussion on Woodtv a few weeks back?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowtoy;2017130 said:


> Mark O, was that you I was having a heated discussion on Woodtv a few weeks back?


What story?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;2017155 said:


> What story?


The story about the plow guy who ended up in jail and couldn't run his route? It was an older story, but it was an update.

We were talking about dot numbers, seasonals, yada, yada, yada. I gave lots of advice, most you didn't agree with... The guys handle had the name mark in it...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Central irragation carries pedow and a Chinese brand as well 
I ordered 4 tractor trailers and I'm down to $15 a bag for pedow and the Chinese was $13 
I bought the cheaper one


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a price from Braen Supply out of NJ. Calcium crystals $13.59/bag. $12.26/bag if you buy a pallet load. 49 bags to a pallet. So for 2 pallets delivered to our shop came to $1,579.83 including tax


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Stay away from flake they melt to fast not enough residual


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't believe these were flakes..they had another calcium product that was flake


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

dodgegmc1213;2018061 said:


> Got a price from Braen Supply out of NJ. Calcium crystals $13.59/bag. $12.26/bag if you buy a pallet load. 49 bags to a pallet. So for 2 pallets delivered to our shop came to $1,579.83 including tax


The brand Calcium Crystals is a blend of mostly rock salt... Likely 90%+ Rock Salt


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Schoenberg Salt;2018113 said:


> The brand Calcium Crystals is a blend of mostly rock salt... Likely 90%+ Rock Salt


Oh well they won't know and it's cheaper


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

We use about 10 skids of this a season for all our walkways. By far the best and fastest acting icemelter you could use. http://www.oxy.com/OurBusinesses/Ch...e/173-01713 DOWFLAKE Xtra Prod Info Sheet.pdf


----------

